# Konig r32 v. 20th/GLI Recaro Seat Comfort



## eb2143 (Dec 10, 2006)

For a big but slender person (6'3'' 205 lbs) does anybody want to hazard a guess whether the R32s will be too tight/comfortable? Most of my weight is in my legs (cycling and basketball tend to do that) so my torso is probably more along the lines of a 6'3'' 180 lbs person.
Also wondering in general how comfortable the MKIV R32s are...I've got GLI Recaros that I'm happy with, but I want leather and may have the opportunity for an inexpensive upgrade to the Konigs right now.


----------



## xphiledan (Aug 11, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i have a friend who has a similar build with you who swapped out his seats from his R32 for the 20th recaros
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4712245


----------



## xphiledan (Aug 11, 2003)

_Modified by xphiledan at 11:15 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Konig r32 v. 20th/GLI Recaro Seat Comfort (eb2143)*

I'm 6'3" 195lb 35" waist, and the R32 seats are very comfortable, although I'd say the 20th/GLI recaros are more comfortable. The only part in the R seats where I get pinched is the outer edge of the bottom cushion. My butt kinds of rides the outer edges, although it's usually not noticeable. I've also had the Corbeau CR1s shown in the thread posted above, and with those the back rest was a little tight on me and my shoulders were pressed forward a bit.


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Konig r32 v. 20th/GLI Recaro Seat Comfort (4ceFed4)*

Im 6'5" 250 and love my R seats, The wife's GLI reacaros are easier to slide in and out of but the R seats hold me well.


----------

